# What does a purple door mean?



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Any meaning to Purple Doors?


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

People bought cheap, ugly paint on sale.....?:shrug:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Scrounger, you beat me to it!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The homeowner REALLY likes the color purple?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

????? Kansas State Wildcat fan???? http://www.nflnut.com/store/page224.html


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

heh... Y'all don't get out much.

You seriously haven't noticed purple doors on houses? And it can go against the whole color scheme of the house. 

The house we are buying has a purple door.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Does it mean a gay person lives there? 

I don't get out much. What does it mean?

RedTartan


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Where I come from it usually means it's the home of a Pakistani family. ( purple, pink, they seemed to like bright doors.)

Pauline


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

RedTartan said:


> Does it mean a gay person lives there?
> 
> I don't get out much. What does it mean?
> 
> RedTartan


I don't know, I just see it way too often to think that many people LIKE purple doors.

Maybe it's an illuminati/new world order/mason's type thing... (get out your tin foil).

Then again, maybe it's just so people ask... "What's with purple doors."


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

You have crosses in the house right? In the bible Christ's robe was purple when he was being mocked. So maybe they used this color to represent this? Maybe the door and crosses have something to do with each other.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Where I come from it usually means it's the home of a Pakistani family. ( purple, pink, they seemed to like bright doors.)
> 
> Pauline


This made me LOL.

Are there many Pakistani's in the Virginia country side?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Hey, Bob, I googled it. 

I thought it might mean the home's occupants were gay because they use that color and rainbows as symbols, but that's not it.

If you are seeing these, particularly in PA, it's because of The Purple Door Christian music festival! Look here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_Door

I don't know why they use purple doors, but that may be why you're seeing them.

 RedTartan


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> Any meaning to Purple Doors?


My parents bought a house in Pinconning, MI around 1979 and it had a huge purple garage door and the front door was purple too. The rest of the house was white with black shutters. We must have gotten asked a zillion times why those doors were purple. Everyone found our house by saying you know the one with the big purple garage door. It got old real quick. My dad didn't paint it black until 2001. I think people just like the color purple....


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

OK....so far we've narrowed it down to a gay Pakistani Kansas State fan who likes to buy cheap, ugly paint......:shrug:


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

RedTartan said:


> Hey, Bob, I googled it.
> 
> I thought it might mean the home's occupants were gay because they use that color and rainbows as symbols, but that's not it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've searched and seen that... but if you look at it, they derive their name from a bible study that took place at a house that had...

A PURPLE DOOR!

There's something there, I am telling you.


I guess I will find out, if I get strange knocks in the middle of the night asking for secret handshakes and cryptic passwords.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Scrounger said:


> OK....so far we've narrowed it down to a gay Pakistani Kansas State fan who likes to buy cheap, ugly paint......:shrug:


Then that settles it, I am keeping it purple!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> heh... Y'all don't get out much.
> 
> You seriously haven't noticed purple doors on houses? And it can go against the whole color scheme of the house.
> 
> The house we are buying has a purple door.



we once painted a door a barn red color, 2 years later after the sun beating down on it the color changed to purple.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Scrounger said:


> OK....so far we've narrowed it down to a gay Pakistani Kansas State fan who likes to buy cheap, ugly paint......:shrug:


Lord have Mercy!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I don't know about your area, Bob, but in the Greater Metropolitan Toronto area, there is a "Purple Door Campaign". Purple doors are a symbol of speaking out against child abuse.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Maybe they got door #2 which was Purple, but they don't have what is behind door #3 which is red, and they don't have what is behind door #1 which is yellow.

COME ON DOWN ... and see what is behind door #4 which is green.


bumpus
.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> Then that settles it, I am keeping it purple!


But then you have to put up with people asking you all the time, "What does that _mean_?"

Virginia?? I can't keep track.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Harlot


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
The Purple Door Christian music festival is held annually each August. The festival was first held in 1996 at the Lancaster Mennonite High School in Lancaster, PA. As it grew, it moved to the fairgrounds in Lebanon, PA, then to a ski resort in Lewisberry, PA, where it draws ................


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_Door


bumpus
.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

My parents bought a house with a purple door (not previously owned by anyone from Pakistan, though it wasn't in Virginia <g>) - the mortgage company made them repaint it, but...

the reason for purple doors is that people haven't redecorated since the 70's!

This house also had lime green paintwork in the living room, purple walls and orange carpet in the 3rd bedroom and turquoise bathroom fittings.


----------



## OnTheBrink (May 2, 2008)

NO self respecting gay person would have an ugly purple door!
It ruins the curb appeal.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 12, 2007)

ok, gotta ask, do other color doors (like red or blue or yellow or whatever) mean something?


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

HMMMM... I was thinking about painting my house this fall I had better research the meaning of all of the colors that I am thinkin about before I decide. I am concidering going various shades of blue or various shades of green light of either with darker shutters and trim whatcha think..... Or I could just go HOT PINK with purple polka dots


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

Red is supposed to mean good luck from what I've heard.

I always associate red with bad things so I would never paint my door that color lol. It's like a pineapple means friendship down south. 

I didn't have a clue when a pineapple was put on top of my friend's grave. I thought it was because she liked Spongebob LOL!

Kat


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...my hubby just walked in and asked where his hat (straw hat) was and I said, "I haven't seen your purple hat!"

HEE HEE...he replied, "I don't wear purple hats."

SIGH...the man must think I'm a nut sometimes.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

well if you paint fence post purlple it's suppose to be an international "no tresspassing" sign. Maybe the door means 'no solicitors' and such:shrug:


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

In the lowcountry of SC, there is a certain blue called "haint' blue... the Gullah people believe that doors and window sills painted blue are a sign to 'wandering spirits' to go away from this house. Here is an excerpt from an tour guide information sheet.

_Hags and Haints hold a responsible place in Gullah folklore. Hags are witches who live normal lives during the day, but by night they shed their skin and haunt people in their sleep, Haints are spirits of the dead. As you go around the island you notice a lot of houses have a particular blue on the shutters or doors of their homes, this is haint blue. This color is supposed to keep evil spirits away.
_


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

trixiwick said:


> But then you have to put up with people asking you all the time, "What does that _mean_?"
> 
> Virginia?? I can't keep track.


Virginia is where Pigeon Lady lives. Com'on Trixie.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> Virginia is where Pigeon Lady lives. Com'on Trixie.


Hey, whaddya want from me. I said I was a second-born.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

trixiwick said:


> Hey, whaddya want from me. I said I was a second-born.


I was going to say something to that effect, but because I am first born, abstained from it.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Dont you know purple represents passion...When I am old I shall wear purple....


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

When I am an old woman, I shall wear purple

with a red hat that doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.

And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves

and satin candles, and say we've no money for butter.

I shall sit down on the pavement when I am tired

and gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells

and run my stick along the public railings

and make up for the sobriety of my youth.

I shall go out in my slippers in the rain

and pick the flowers in other people's gardens

and learn to spit.



You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat

and eat three pounds of sausages at a go

or only bread and pickles for a week

and hoard pens and pencils and beer nuts and things in boxes.



But now we must have clothes that keep us dry

and pay our rent and not swear in the street

and set a good example for the children.

We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practice a little now?

So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised

When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

My old neighbors had a purple door on a house that was otherwise yellow and gray. They're Irish, but I don't know if that's relevant or not.

Kayleigh


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Purple is a powerful color in Feng Shui....................http://ezinearticles.com/?Purple-Po...ring-More-Success,-Love,-and-Wealth&id=622233


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't recall ever seeing a house with a purple door around here. I've seen rosy mauve ones though.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

In paintings going back to the time of Christ, the color red is supposed to symbolize Jesus, or royalty. It was a very expensive color to make then.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

This thread cracked me up. My wife *loves* purple and wants a purple house with cream trim. Or a cream colored house with purple doors and trim. 

I'm hoping to build a house out of natural materials so I don't have to do either. Thinking cedar siding with stone accents (thankfully she loves that look too).


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

TNHermit said:


> Harlot



Somebody HAD ta say it, HAD to! 

~~


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

If you have a purple door, you just might live in the Pacific Northwest. Different colored doors are quiet common there and are very pretty. To my knowledge, it only means they're attempting to make their homes attractive, which they are.


----------



## whocares (Apr 1, 2008)

In South carolina people painted their houses bright blue and purple, so i asked and was told in a matter of factly way...it keeps the snakes away...


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Singing gay dinosaurs come to mind.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

In some Feng Shui sects, purple is the color of prosperity...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OnTheBrink said:


> NO self respecting gay person would have an ugly purple door!
> It ruins the curb appeal.


_Precisely_ what I was thinking! lol


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

It's used as a visual signal that the homeowners are part of the CERT program (community emergency response training) and are trained to help in the event of some sort of natural or man-made disaster. People who are displaced and wandering the streets in need of help know they can likely find help at a home with a purple door...























Ok, maybe not. Maybe they are just fans of...


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Jerngen said:


> This thread cracked me up. My wife *loves* purple and wants a purple house with cream trim. Or a cream colored house with purple doors and trim.
> 
> I'm hoping to build a house out of natural materials so I don't have to do either. Thinking cedar siding with stone accents (thankfully she loves that look too).



My cousin painted her house purple with PINK trim?? People started callin' her "Crazy Mary in the purple house" so I'd re-think the purple house thing  She does nothing else to make people think she's not all there-- it's only because of her strange color choices.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Why not ask the real estate agent to find out?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Definitely wiccan.

<just tossing that out because nobody said it yet>


ROFL


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> I don't know, I just see it way too often to think that many people LIKE purple doors.
> 
> Maybe it's an illuminati/new world order/mason's type thing... (get out your tin foil).
> 
> Then again, maybe it's just so people ask... "What's with purple doors."


Definitely _not _a Masonic thing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ok folks, being as I have purple doors on my house (actually very dark plum) I will tell you the real truth. By the way "When I grow old I shall wear purple" is my most favorite read!

reason number 1) it was on the color scheme I picked for my house forest green house, mocha tan trim and plum doors. number 2) I know this sounds odd...but when my ms is acting up and I am really down in the dumps I dont see purple correctly for some reason (weird huh). Any way the joke around here if my husband thinks I might be heading for a crash is to ask me what color the door is...in response he gets either a beautiful plum purple or a gray black ugly color. And that is the truth of the story!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

In Arkansas purple paint means "NO TRESPASSING "


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I vote for asking the previous owners why they painted the door purple - or having their real estate agent ask them 

Marlene


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

MarleneS said:


> I vote for asking the previous owners why they painted the door purple - or having their real estate agent ask them
> 
> Marlene


Except for the fact that the realtors are over 300 miles away and have never been to the house, and that the previous owners are dead, I am right there with you!

The house was bank owned when we bought it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My uncle recently painted his front door two toned purple (like a pansy coloring). The family told him that apparently it was advertising as a gay persons house. That was enough for him to repaint the door something like a grey.

Angie


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

OK....so far we've narrowed it down to a gay Pakistani Kansas State fan who likes to buy cheap, ugly paint.....

A gay Pakistani Kansas State fan who has an Irish partner that don't like tresspaser who is scared by haints and hags and practice zing or zang while in a state of royal passision on a limited income that required them to buy cheap ugly paint .


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> Except for the fact that the realtors are over 300 miles away and have never been to the house, and that the previous owners are dead, I am right there with you!
> 
> The house was bank owned when we bought it.


that does make it more difficult -- unless you checked the obits on the deaths of the previous owners and found a name(s) of their child(ren) or living siblings...maybe you could find a lead to someone who actually has first hand knowledge of why the door was painted purple...or you could just keep guessing with the help of your HT friends 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Seedspreader,

No, not here here in the Blue Ridge but up in the industrial towns of North West England where I grew up there's very large population of Indian and Pakistani people. And a plethora of colorful doors!

Pauline


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

In the town by us thay had a strip club named "The Purple Door" I was clueless about why you would name it something like that . 
Does it match anything else in the house ?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

What it really means, is this. My previous tenants (who disappeared in the night) have found a new place to live. Sorry about your bad luck.:rock:


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

They probably just liked that color, how boring and sobering an idea like that is.


My brother has a dark purple door. Why? Well because his wife LOVES that color and so he did it to please her. She was afraid of putting such a bold color on the outside of their home, but it works for their house, which is painted a light sage green with white trim and the dark purple door. 

Would I do that to my door, no, even though I love that dark purple color.

Reese


----------



## aramsey1971 (Sep 28, 2016)

It means a witch lives there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

PAM, Would you pm me where it says in the Bible that Jesus wore a purple robe??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> PAM, Would you pm me where it says in the Bible that Jesus wore a purple robe??


  That post is from 2008. and Pam has not posted anything since.

Last Activity: 04/14/13....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I painted my door red BUT when you have the door open it clashes with the color of the inside room!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My front door is cranberry red. I BOUGHT it that way.

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

well, here in mo. purple paint on trees, fences, means no trespassing. think i'll paint my doors a deep rich purple


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Ridiculous!! Purple wasn't even invented until Mr Crayola only had 63 colors and couldn't make a good shaped box!!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Or could be a MN Vikings fan. We see a lot of purple across the border.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is what prettypurpledoor.com has to say about the matter:


http://www.prettypurpledoor.com/purple-front-door-meaning/



> What Does a Purple Front Door Mean?
> 
> Here are some other little-known representations of purple:
> A purple front door represents wealth, honor and royalty. Having a purple front door lets others know that you are living a prosperous life. It does not necessarily mean that you are wealthy, but you are rich in your quality of life and wellbeing. You are also honorable.
> ...


Hmmm...wonder if this is why Prince loved the color purple so much?

To that end, here's a comment from quora.com : 


> Itâs a combination of the following things : Purple denotes royalty, and his name is Prince. Purple is the Minnesota Vikings Color and heâs from Minneapolis. Purple is the color of spiritual fulfillment and redemption, which are themes that crop up regularly in his work.




.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know why purple , the thing around here is to paint the front door some bold color of your liking a splash of color thing 

so often houses have aluminum or vynl siding so the door is about the only thing on the outside of the house that you get to choose the color on 

my wife decided to paint my front door arctic cat green the rest of the house is white aluminum siding


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a very old thread but new to me so it's new. I read the whole thing waiting for a picture of the said front door. So, tell us, what color did you paint the purple door once you moved in? Pictures of your front door please!


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

To answer the question about the purple robe, read Mark 15:17


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

******* said:


> My old neighbors had a purple door on a house that was otherwise yellow and gray. They're Irish, but I don't know if that's relevant or not.
> 
> Kayleigh


Maybe. Over in England purple, blue, and red doors are popular. I saw a house over there with purple trim, a purple fence, and a purple door. Almost all the houses over there are stone and brick which are earth colors, even the roofs are made of earth colored stone roofing tiles or slate. Bright colored doors and trim pop out nice against all those browns and makes a nice bit of cheer in a village that seem a little bleak with so much brown and stone. You see it in pubs also that can be painted yellow with lime green trim. It just cheers you up and makes you feel good when the weather is so dreary. they like their flowers over there also to brighten the yard up.

I had a neighbor who came up from the south and she painted her door purple. It was the talk of the block gossip for a while. She told me she just needed to see something bright and cheerful when she got home because the winters are so dark and bleak here. She was also from irish and English decent so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the purple paint waiting for my chicken coop to be finished. It will be sand colored with white trim and purple doors! no other reason, other than I love the combination ..


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

well... I've been reading through this thread and have learned a lot about Purple,, way cool.!!. made me smile and now my day is better ... thanks for the all thoughts... Go Purple Doors !!!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sheesh. It's my favorite color. Maybe it means nothing, just someone liked purple and it meant welcome to them. Does it have to mean anything else? I would love to have a purple door to match my purple decks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I just finished reading this entire thread. 
Very entertaining!
Thank you all for the chuckles.


----------



## I spy (Jul 17, 2020)

seedspreader said:


> Then that settles it, I am keeping it purple!


Having a purple door means you are a witch a pagan has nothing to do with anything else


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I spy said:


> Having a purple door means you are a witch a pagan has nothing to do with anything else


How stupid. I had an eggplant purple door at my last house because 1) black is so common 2) I liked it!

I now have a dusty aqua front door in a brick house. So what? If not a witch, am I a pagan?


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

A purple door means a witch live here.


----------



## stickysister (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a purple door... and the fact that my door knocker is a toad should mean nothing at all. 😊


----------



## deirdra209 (Aug 2, 2020)

A purple door is a spiritual color that is calming, prosperous and wealthy. Light workers and witches have purple doors. ✨🤍💜


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It probably just means you like the colour purple and/or it goes with the colour of the siding on your house. One neighbour years ago had a purple door and shutters on their white house and they landscaped with plants and shrubs with purple, mauve, yellow and white flowers. In spring the lilacs they had made the house look like a picture post-card. Beautiful.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

There is a beautiful old storybook style home near me that is painted the most gorgeous shade of violet with crisp, white trim and doors. I love it.


----------

